# would you take a chance on frozen sperm delivered to yr home in UK?



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

having noticed this updated info from the Cryos Bank - http://dk.cryosinternational.com/private-customers/home-insemination.aspx
my friend is thinking about taking a chance on the ambiguous legalities and trying to get some of their frozen sperm delivered to her home in England. As Cryos seem willing to go along with this, does anyone think there would be any problems with her getting it? Would it be a difficult or tricky thing to get the container delivered back to Cryos if it was denied her? Anyone who has any idea of what could happen practically speaking or even just a personal opinion, please reply. I don't like the idea of no precedent for her ambitions! Cherry

/links


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

How is it even delivered? is it not frozen? how will they keep it at right temp? What happends if its dead when it arrives how would she know? Sorry for all the questions but ive never heard of it before.


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

hi   

yep it's frozen - they're just saying they'll deliver frozen sperm to someone's home in the UK rather than to a UK clinic.  Which is what a range of sperm banks do in some parts of America, notably, as well as other parts of the world.  It doesn't take long to ship, so you have it delivered to when you feel you'll ovulate, basically.  In the States some people get liquid nitrogen tanks to extend how long the sperm remains frozen, in case of late ovulation in women with irregular menstrual cycles.


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi. We looked at doing the same thing and getting sperm delivered to our home but the stumbling block that we found is that a doctor or someone similar has to authorise it which the government won't do.  you can have it delivered to a private clinic but you will have to pay them for it so it doesn't really work out worthwhile doing this.  Shame as we really wanted to go down that route and just insert it ourselves.  Hope this helps. 
x


----------

